# My first construction job: Remodel Bedroom + Corridor. Pics included! Help is welcome



## victorfelix.a8 (Aug 6, 2012)

@admin: sorry for posting in wrong section, please remove my other thread found on this link: http://www.diychatroom.com/f15/my-v...lar-updates-pics-progress-156616/#post1008486

Hi, Im new to this forum. Welcome to my first build.

I said in my first thread that I was gonna rebuild an apartment, but that I might procrastinate that project and do something smaller first.

I recently got this job to renovate 2 bedrooms and a corridor. The job is a complete makeover, meaning I will redo everything including walls, floor, roof....

Keep in mind that I have no building experience and this is my first job. Its gonna be a learning experience and I hope it prepares me for future projects.

This is the house. The circles highlight the work space.










The view from the living room, looking up at the "2" bedrooms and corridor.










View from the stairs. The job excludes the stairs so the work area stops where the stairs end.










Up the stairs and to the right is a bathroom. The job excludes the bathroom, so I wont be touching it.










Here you can see the corridor, so far Ive only removed the laminate floor. 










This shows what remains of the 2 bedrooms (after Ive knocked out 2 walls, u can see where they used to stand and that one room was bigger than the other). The shovel and the blue broom marks where the doors used to be. 










This one is taken from inside the bedroom, u can see the stairs in the background.










I started the project a week ago. There were originally 2 bedrooms and they were to be merged into one bedroom, with a door in the middle.

So far ive demolished the first wall that separated the rooms, and then the other wall that was facing the corridor. 

Ive removed the laminate floor, the wooden borders along the walls and all electrical sockets.

To do: 


Close of the room from the corridor by building a new wall and installing a door in the middle of it (the blue broom marks the doors location).
Clean and prepare the walls + roof with plaster coarse (is that the correct english word?).

Sandpaper and smooth the walls surface before painting.

Paint wall + roof white.
Install electrical sockets + switches.
Install a new wood laminate floor.
Please help me by giving tips or asking questions! 
Let me know if something isnt clear and ill elaborate.


Ill update tomorrow with questions and more pics.


Thanks for reading!


----------



## victorfelix.a8 (Aug 6, 2012)

Reserved for future updates.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

Its been 3 months, are there any updates?


----------

